

Yahoo Now Requires Your Phone Number - summerlunch
http://imgur.com/NMZZOzr
I tried to sign up for Yahoo mail, but decided against it because they required my phone number to sign up. I hope this isn&#x27;t the trend. Also, I&#x27;m wondering why they are requiring more information from their users when certain things are going on right now in the U.S.
======
wimplash
What is this!? I don't even... What in that picture says anything about
e-mail!?

~~~
summerlunch
Oops, I meant phone number!

